# "Top stuck",a newly popular shooter in China~



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

The "Top stuck" shooter,using tubes for long pull length,and it's convenient to install tubes~quite good!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's pretty neat.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

you made this?

How many RMB?


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks very cool, good idea.


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> you made this?
> 
> How many RMB?


About 350 yuan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I like this a lot! Can I try the band attachment?


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man! I gotta have one! Can you tell me how to get ahold of one please?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I love tubes. And I do not shoot hammer much. But I would take a break from my daily frame to shoot this  nice job.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Great slingshot! Btw, that ping pong ball on the last two pictures, are you using it as a target? Because fixing it in place with cardboard seems like a pretty clever idea


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,
Scrub the not free himself? As it stands, some mm within the Metals. I once had a TTF so similar, built, unfortunately, the latex was always worn. Well, after very many shots, but did not have to be ......


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful Design . . . How about hand slaps?


----------

